# Springtime Scarf



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello All,

This is the first knit pattern of my own devising, I call it Springtime Scarf... My wife Megan says it looks more like tire tracks. I guess in a way it does. Well, here's the pattern, give it a go and see what you think. Seeing as I'm kind of new at all of this I tried to keep it as simple as possible. I hope you like it.

Tom.

Cast on 30 St (15 St increments)

Row 1: k Repeat to end of row.

Row 2: *(k1, k2tog, k3, yo-k1, k1, yo-k1, k3, ssk, k1) *Repeat to end of row.

Row 3: p Repeat to end of row.

Repeat rows 2 and 3 to desired length.

Last Row k Repeat to end of row then bind off.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Like it. So nice and neat. Manly.


----------



## Charity Knitter (Jan 31, 2011)

I also like the pattern. I think the guys at the Veterans Home will like it too. Thanks for sharing your pattern. 

Charity Knitter


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

Your wife is right it does look like tire tracks, great for any male, as most scarves are geared toward women, lacey and frilly. You did not mention the yarn type or needle size, it looks like a worsted weight and maybe a #7 needle? oh, and thanks for the pattern, you did a great job!!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

VERY NICE


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Like it a lot. Very clean looking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job....am keeping the pattern to make a scarf for my husband...thanks for sharing.


----------



## hollyboy (Apr 6, 2011)

I wrote out the pattern and am going to give it a try. It looks very nice.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

love it.great pattern for guys.also nice to see some work from male knitters,hope to see some more of your wonderful work.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I'm going to start on one for my hubby for christmas next year. He could use yet this spring if i got it done with the cold weather and snow we are still having.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

dizzydean said:


> Your wife is right it does look like tire tracks, great for any male, as most scarves are geared toward women, lacey and frilly. You did not mention the yarn type or needle size, it looks like a worsted weight and maybe a #7 needle? oh, and thanks for the pattern, you did a great job!!


Sorry for overlooking what yarn and needles were used. I did this with worsted weight yarn and #8 needles. I'm happy you liked it.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You really have designed a unique scarf! I have been working to organize all the patterns I have been saving into files over the last few weeks, and as I have been working have had to visually look at everything. In all the dozens of scarf patterns I have in my computer, I don't have ONE anything like yours. I am going to try one in a multicolor yarn to see what happens. 

Thanks for sharing your wonderful creativity!!--Kathy


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Does NOT look like tire tracks!! In fact, it looks interesting. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the way the textures of the scarf. I don't see much men's scarf and this one is a must on my list. One question - Do I have to block the scarf?


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

very cool, can definitely gear it towards a guy!!!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

tamays said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is the first knit pattern of my own devising, I call it Springtime Scarf... My wife Megan says it looks more like tire tracks. I guess in a way it does. Well, here's the pattern, give it a go and see what you think. Seeing as I'm kind of new at all of this I tried to keep it as simple as possible. I hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Tom what is ssk?

Thanks, Terri


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice. I am picturing a variation of that (more width, less length, courser yarn) for a door mat. Your choice of color and pattern made me think of this.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, great scarf, tire tracks or not you did great. Hugs, Dusty


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Beignet said:


> Very nice. I am picturing a variation of that (more width, less length, courser yarn) for a door mat. Your choice of color and pattern made me think of this.


Door mat... another great idea!!!


----------



## BKaye (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the scarf and thanks for the pattern.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it looks like tire tracks but very nice. I think that would be a good name for a man's sweater. I'm impressed.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Tom,thanks for the pattern ,I really like .I am going to try it.Keep em comming. Glenda


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome!...thank you for posting the pattern..I see this on my needles in the near future...


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

It is beautiful. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## nandinu (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the scarf. It does look like tire tracks, but who cares? The nice thing is that it seems simple to do, but appears complicated to a non-knitter. Also knitting it in another color may lessen the tire-track look. Great job.
Nancy


----------



## needles62 (Jan 28, 2011)

Great job! I really love this scarf.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Very Nice. Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing pattern. Copied it and plan to give it a try for the men in my life and for charity project. Keep on writing those patterns. You are very talented.


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks lovely ,chunky and warm,far better than lace scarves.You'll be a designer before you know it.Shirley,Derbyshire,England.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I like it, very masculine, great job!


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

This looks great. I will make this for my grown son's. Love to see a male knitter. I taught beginning knitting and crochet at a school and some of my best students were boys! It was an after school craft club. I am a librarian. Hope to see more patterns and ideas that have a male stamp on them. Good job!


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

This is fabulous. I am in process of making my husband a scarf and yarn is almost the same as yours. I'm okay with the pattern, but yours is so much more beautiful and manly. Thanks

Sandi Cox
Stitching Fool


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Handsome! I'm wondering what the back side looks like. Could you post another picture please?


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Love it! Very masculine.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I like it a lot! I have printed it out to try some time. I like the way the stitches slant. That's different.


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> tamays said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


SSK is slip, slip, knit.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern Tom. It is great to get a pattern from a man, it increases the likeliness that a man would like the pattern as well. :thumbup: (but I would wear it too!)

What yarn / needle size did you use for the scarf in the picture?


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very creative scarf for a man. How long would you suggest making it for a man? I'm going to start making one right away for a gift. Thank you for the pattern. I would enjoy seeing more of your work and think it is great for men to knit and I bet you find it very relaxing like I do.


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very creative scarf for a man. How long would you suggest making it for a man? I'm going to start making one right away for a gift. Thank you for the pattern. I would enjoy seeing more of your work and think it is great for men to knit and I bet you find it very relaxing like I do.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

men actually were the originators of both knitting and crochet, as well as macrame, from what I was taught. These arts were practiced by fishermen, who were out on boats for months on end, and got VERY creative in order to not have to resort to thumb-twiddling. During World War II, a lot of the servicemen, especially ones on ships, spread the knowledge of knitting and crochet to one another. One of those men, Louis Edmonds,( who some people may remember as part of the Collins Clan on the soap DARK SHADOWS, and later was Langley Wallingford on the soon to disappear ALL MY CHILDREN) was a knitting friend of mine. Lots of men knit, and design knitting.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

You say you are a beginner?! You did a very good job. Thank you for sharing. I'm keeping this pattern as well. I am knitting scarves for all my adult children and spouses for Christmas this year. I also knit and crochet for charity, and it is hard to find nece patterns for ment. 

Thanks again.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> men actually were the originators of both knitting and crochet, as well as macrame, from what I was taught. These arts were practiced by fishermen, who were out on boats for months on end, and got VERY creative in order to not have to resort to thumb-twiddling. During World War II, a lot of the servicemen, especially ones on ships, spread the knowledge of knitting and crochet to one another. One of those men, Louis Edmonds,( who some people may remember as part of the Collins Clan on the soap DARK SHADOWS, and later was Langley Wallingford on the soon to disappear ALL MY CHILDREN) was a knitting friend of mine. Lots of men knit, and design knitting.


HOW COOL!! I remember him from BOTH show, but overall, interesting history!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love it! I like the way it seems to lie so flat. So many have struggled with "curling" edges. I think the color might be appreciated by a man. But imagine it in a creamy white!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love it! I like the way it seems to lie so flat. So many have struggled with "curling" edges. I think the color might be appreciated by a man. But imagine it in a creamy white!


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> > men actually were the originators of both knitting and crochet, as well as macrame, from what I was taught. These arts were practiced by fishermen, who were out on boats for months on end, and got VERY creative in order to not have to resort to thumb-twiddling. During World War II, a lot of the servicemen, especially ones on ships, spread the knowledge of knitting and crochet to one another. One of those men, Louis Edmonds,( who some people may remember as part of the Collins Clan on the soap DARK SHADOWS, and later was Langley Wallingford on the soon to disappear ALL MY CHILDREN) was a knitting friend of mine. Lots of men knit, and design knitting.
> ...


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I like it I think it is very neat. I plan to try the pattern also.Thank you for sharing.


----------



## janj (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing not only the pattern but the pics too. Keep on kniting on. Jan


----------



## janj (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing not only the pattern but the pics too. Keep on knitting on. Jan
got my spelling wrong, sorry


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Tom, You are truly talented and creative. I just love the pattern you designed and I can also picture this pattern worked with a fine yarn that drapes well. Keep those needles going. The scarf is fabulous. Dee Dee


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

janj said:


> Thanks so much for sharing not only the pattern but the pics too. Keep on knitting on. Jan
> got my spelling wrong, sorry[/qu


----------



## Ruth67 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think your scarf is wonderful!
Ruth 67


----------



## canknitgurl (Apr 16, 2011)

Fabulous! I have just the yarn for this pattern in my stash. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## foxterrier (Jan 31, 2011)

Tom,

You did a fantastic job with your scarf design and your knitting of it!
THANK-YOU for sharing it with us. I have been looking for a scarf pattern that would work well for guys of all ages. Your design hit the spot, in my opinion. Please continue designing! You have talent.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Very, very nice. Thanks


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

How cool Thanks very good job


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello All,

Thank you all so much for the wonderful feedback. I have been knitting for a little over a year now and can't imagine why I didn't start years ago. working with computers I spend a lot of time looking at code and the patterns within it, I guess it was only natural for me to start applying patterns to my new found craft.

The yarn I used was a two ply light worsted weight, I used US number 8 needles. This sample was not blocked, truth be told I have not tried blocking anything yet, I'm still kind of new at all of this. Blocking might be needed depending on the yarn to keep it from curling.

A couple of you asked about some of the stitches I used in this pattern, well here's the pattern once again and a list of of youtube tutorials that explain each type stitch used.

Thanks again, Tom.

Cast on 30 St (15 St increments)

Row 1: k Repeat to end of row.

Row 2: *(k1, k2tog, k3, yo-k1, k1, yo-k1, k3, ssk, k1) *Repeat to end of row.

Row 3: p Repeat to end of row.

Repeat rows 2 and 3 to desired length.

Last Row k Repeat to end of row then bind off.

==========================================

(k) Knit stitch





(p) Purl Stitch





(ssk) Slip slip knit





(yo) Yarn over





(k2tog) Knit 2 Together


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern! I've been wanting a masculine looking pattern for scarves and hats. (Too many of the things I knit for the homeless shelter look feminine.)


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

WONDERFUL! MY HUSBAND LOVES IT. GREAT JOB!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

tamays said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thank you all so much for the wonderful feedback. I have been knitting for a little over a year now and can't imagine why I didn't start years ago. working with computers I spend a lot of time looking at code and the patterns within it, I guess it was only natural for me to start applying patterns to my new found craft.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> tamays said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

tamays said:


> tdivafreak said:
> 
> 
> > tamays said:
> ...


----------



## lakelover (Feb 19, 2011)

Great Guy scarf, already copied it. I showed my husband the picture and yes, he wants one. I also have 4 sons. This pattern will be used a lot!!! Thank you.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Like the "masculine" pattern. My husband & 2 sons will like it. Thank you for sharing. Great Job!


----------



## montanacmm (Feb 1, 2011)

You did an outstanding job. I love the masculinity of the design. Keep up the good work. I am going to start making them for Christmas gifts...Thank you so much...


----------



## montanacmm (Feb 1, 2011)

You did an outstanding job. I love the masculinity of the design. Keep up the good work. I am going to start making them for Christmas gifts...Thank you so much...


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello all, when I came up with this design I wasn't trying for a masculine scarf, I was shooting for a more unisex design, something that everybody could enjoy. Due to the two columns of knit and yarn over it causes the scarf to crown at the end, not very masculine. But this can be minimized by first adding about a half an inch of guarder stitch before starting the pattern. The reverse or wrong side looks like the backside of a Stockinette stitch. I hope this doesn't through a wet blanket on any of your plans. Again as I have stated before I somewhat new to all of this and am still learning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I like unisex clothing myself. Funnily I made a sweater for my grandbaby before she was born and thought it was unisex, not knowing the baby's sex. The mother loved the sweater and thought it was 'girlish.' Go figure!


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

The latest photos do nothing to dampen my enthusiasm for your pattern. Thanks for posting them. I'll be having fun with this pattern!!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

tamays said:


> Hello all, when I came up with this design I wasn't trying for a masculine scarf, I was shooting for a more unisex design, something that everybody could enjoy. Due to the two columns of knit and yarn over it causes the scarf to crown at the end, not very masculine. But this can be minimized by first adding about a half an inch of guarder stitch before starting the pattern. The reverse or wrong side looks like the backside of a Stockinette stitch. I hope this doesn't through a wet blanket on any of your plans. Again as I have stated before I somewhat new to all of this and am still learning.


Its great, Tom!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

It's great. I would love that one myself. Who said you only have to design for men?


----------



## Sharon1943 (Apr 23, 2011)

Great looking scarf! Hope to make at least 3 as Christmas presents for 2011. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Ohhh! I like it. What yarn and needles did you use?

knittykitty


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice. I'd wear those tire tracks any day. LOL

Thanks for sharing the pattern.

SEA


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

I love your design, Tom! Thanks so much for sharing the stitch pattern with us! I'm using it to make a sweater for a teacup yorkie. I've added three more Stockinette sts on each end, then am knitting it in the round with your pattern on the dog's back and the 6 extra Stockinette sts under the belly between the legs. Hope to see more designs from you!
Kindest Regards,
OM girl/Becky


----------



## anita doty (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful scarf pattern. I agree that it looks manly and I am making 3 for my husband and 2 son-in-laws. I loved it. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> I love your design, Tom! Thanks so much for sharing the stitch pattern with us! I'm using it to make a sweater for a teacup yorkie. I've added three more Stockinette sts on each end, then am knitting it in the round with your pattern on the dog's back and the 6 extra Stockinette sts under the belly between the legs. Hope to see more designs from you!
> Kindest Regards,
> OM girl/Becky


Hello Becky,

Thank you so much for posting a photo of what you are working on. I love what your doing with the design, and I would love to see the finished project on your teacup yorkie. I had no idea when I posted it that this design it would become so popular. Now I have to get busy thinking up something else.

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## bralady (Feb 4, 2011)

tamays said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is the first knit pattern of my own devising, I call it Springtime Scarf... My wife Megan says it looks more like tire tracks. I guess in a way it does. Well, here's the pattern, give it a go and see what you think. Seeing as I'm kind of new at all of this I tried to keep it as simple as possible. I hope you like it.
> 
> ...


How wide did it come out with worsted? I think it is great, and I think it could be very interesting done in a bamboo/silk weight or even fingering weight on larger needles for a more lacy effect. But a good solid pattern with a nice clean edge to it.


----------



## anita doty (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a question before I start this scarf. In the pattern you give, I count only 14 stiches so you end up with 2 extra stitches at the end of the first pattern row. Do I just knit/pearl these 2 or have I done something incorrect?


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

If these are tire tracks, I'm getting in the vehicle! I love this pattern! Thanks so much for sharing. Happy Needling! jb


----------



## Pam Starkey (Apr 17, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Like it. So nice and neat. Manly.


I agree. It's definitely a man=scarf and my husband will love it.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

anita doty said:


> I have a question before I start this scarf. In the pattern you give, I count only 14 stiches so you end up with 2 extra stitches at the end of the first pattern row. Do I just knit/pearl these 2 or have I done something incorrect?


I'm sorry to say it but I think you picked up 2 extra stitches. Don't feel bad, I've done this my self, several times as a matter of fact. But if you start with 15 stitches for the basic pattern and follow through the pattern you should end up with 15. The scarf I posted is made up of 2 sets of the pattern that's why it has 30 stitches.

Remember for every decrease you have to have an equal number of increases to maintain the correct number of stitches in a row. That's why there are 2 "yo" stitches to counter the "k2tog" and the "ssk".

I think it's also possible that my inexperience in writing instructions could be clouding the design. When I write "yo-k1" is it possible that you are reading that as "yo" minus "k1"? If so, I'm sorry (my bad) I was trying to signify that the "yo" should be followed by or tied to the "k1" thus making it a "yo" plus "k1". If this is the case I apologize for the confusion.

Let me know if you still have a problem, and I'll see what I can do to help.

Tom


----------



## canknitgurl (Apr 16, 2011)

This might just be the start of a new career for you...you just never know what life will bring your way!
...it's a great little pattern!


----------



## anita doty (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. I will try it again. I just love the scarf. Your work is wonderful!

anita


----------



## anita doty (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. I will try it again. I just love the scarf. Your work is wonderful!

anita


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've started making a gray scarf like the 1 you posted. Your pattern is an easy 1 to remember & is fun to knit.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> I've started making a gray scarf like the 1 you posted. Your pattern is an easy 1 to remember & is fun to knit.


I'm happy your enjoying it, I would love to see what it looks like when it's finished.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't figure out the difference between ssk & k2 tog the way I'm knitting. I checked out the ssk on the site you gave but need to check out k2tog on youtube.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I just checked on youtube & got it now. I'll have to check to see how I've been doing it.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautifully done...great job! I am going to give it a try also. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Cher-bits (Apr 26, 2011)

AWESOME, well done. I'll try one for my hubby. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

tamays said:


> anita doty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question before I start this scarf. In the pattern you give, I count only 14 stiches so you end up with 2 extra stitches at the end of the first pattern row. Do I just knit/pearl these 2 or have I done something incorrect?
> ...


Tom, maybe just a comma after the "yo" then k1 would work.
IE: yo, k1
It is a great pattern as it can be slipped into any type garment. Scarves, hats, mittens, socks, shawls, capes, baby items, head bands, sweaters; the ideas are endless. Even lace. Great job and pattern.
Mary in VT


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> tamays said:
> 
> 
> > anita doty said:
> ...


Thanks Mary, I really wasn't sure how that would be written. When I looked for examples I came across one that was "yo-k1" and thought might be right, but I think "yo, k1" makes more sense. Any tips for a knitter from across the border in NH? If you ever find yourself in the Littleton area give me a shout, or if you ever see a big guy knitting at the Langdon Street cafe in Montpelier it might possibly be me. I have several knitting friends in that area. One could say we are part of a tightly knit community... I can just see my wife rolling her eyes at such a silly pun. Anyway, thanks again for your guidance, every little bit helps.

Tom.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Tom, I started making a scarf from your pattern with some quite heavy acrylic (heavier than the typical worsted) from my stash on a size 11 needle. I will finish it and it will be very nice, but I thought the yo hole was larger than I wanted it to be so I started another, experimenting using a M1 for the yo. It still leaves a hole but it's much smaller and I like it better for the size of the yarn and needle. (The M1 I'm using is to knit from the bar between the stitches. 

Thanks again for sharing your pattern.


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

What is an M1? I've never heard of this or else my brain is not working right!


----------



## hollyboy (Apr 6, 2011)

It means Make 1.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> Tom, I started making a scarf from your pattern with some quite heavy acrylic (heavier than the typical worsted) from my stash on a size 11 needle. I will finish it and it will be very nice, but I thought the yo hole was larger than I wanted it to be so I started another, experimenting using a M1 for the yo. It still leaves a hole but it's much smaller and I like it better for the size of the yarn and needle. (The M1 I'm using is to knit from the bar between the stitches.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your pattern.


I see where your going with this, I like it. I'm not sure if this will work or not but you could try a "M1 in stitch below", rather than knit from the bar between the stitches, you can pick up the stitch below the next stitch on your left needle and place it on you left needle then proceed to knit it. I'm not sure if the previous row being made up of purls will cause a problem. I have used this stitch when making mittens and found that it is almost invisible. Give it a try and let me know how it comes out.

Tom.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Tom, for the pattern and pictures. Please keep us posted about what you are doing. Fun and clear directions. Carolyn


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

tamays said:


> jeanmb said:
> 
> 
> > Tom, I started making a scarf from your pattern with some quite heavy acrylic (heavier than the typical worsted) from my stash on a size 11 needle. I will finish it and it will be very nice, but I thought the yo hole was larger than I wanted it to be so I started another, experimenting using a M1 for the yo. It still leaves a hole but it's much smaller and I like it better for the size of the yarn and needle. (The M1 I'm using is to knit from the bar between the stitches.
> ...


Right now I'm happy with the small hole, but the next one I'll try twisting the stitch and doing the M1R and M1 L like the videos at this site.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Tom! 
Thanks for sharing this really neat pattern and all the pictures of it with us. I really like this pattern and all the texture in it and will be making it soon for several people and am thinking of making a shawl for myself using this pattern. Keep up the great work and keep posting your patterns and pictures for us. You have some great ideas and I look forward to seeing and hearing more from you. Thanks again.
Carol L.


----------



## dchecks (May 5, 2011)

Just finished your scarf pattern in an alpaca blend. It's beautiful and feels heavenly. Thanks for this great pattern.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

dchecks said:


> Just finished your scarf pattern in an alpaca blend. It's beautiful and feels heavenly. Thanks for this great pattern.


If you have a chance to do so could you post a photo of your new scarf, I'd love to see how it came out.

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

Very creative! Love the pattern...it would also look great alused in a boys or mans pullover sweater! Keep the creativity flowing!!


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry.....I'm typing on my phone.....misspelled or blended words get missed sometimes.


----------



## dchecks (May 5, 2011)

I have to block it, but will post soon.


----------



## dchecks (May 5, 2011)

Completed Springtime Scarf. Thanks for this pattern


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## montanacmm (Feb 1, 2011)

That came out beautiful.. :mrgreen:


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

dchecks said:


> Completed Springtime Scarf. Thanks for this pattern


Beautiful, love the color!!!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm really pleased you like the pattern, and I love the job you did with it. Thank you so much for posting the photo.

Tom.


----------



## lcunningham8332 (Apr 28, 2011)

I tried the pattern but mine didnt look like everyone elses  Not sure what I did wrong, but I will give it another try for sure! Thanks for such a beautiful pattern!


----------



## Emerald Ivy (May 10, 2011)

That would be nice in a softer knit and smaller needle sizes.
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sure glad this thread came back on the active list. This is a really lovely pattern, Tom. It is also very adaptable.
I can see where all your knowledge of code would help you visualize patterns well. (Reading weaving patterns help me somewhat.) I have a few plans for this in mind, but I am going to whip up a quick headband tomorrow just so I can get a feel for it. (Besides, hair is getting to long and need to pull it off face for Yoga class Thursday. Thanks so mch for sharing. I would say you hit it out of the ballpark for your fist homerun.--- One plan is to emphasize the "tire tracks" with a somewhat shiny black yarn. We are big car racing fans in this family so it would be fun.


----------



## Marilyn (Jan 19, 2011)

I would call your pattern a modified herringbone. It would make a great jacket for either a man or a woman. I see it belted with a shawl collar and wide enough in front to not need any fasteners except the belt.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Tom, I'm making your pattern with Lionbrand Jiffy yarn in heather blue. It's a chunky yarn and I didn't want it to be stiff, so I'm using US size 10 1/2. I was surprised to see that it looks very feminine to me! LOL Here I thought it would make a great guy's scarf for the shelter. I think part of the reason is with size 10 1/2 the YO holes show more and look lacy, and the other reason is the yarn is fuzzy. It looks great though!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

tamays said:


> OMgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I love your design, Tom! Thanks so much for sharing the stitch pattern with us! I'm using it to make a sweater for a teacup yorkie. I've added three more Stockinette sts on each end, then am knitting it in the round with your pattern on the dog's back and the 6 extra Stockinette sts under the belly between the legs. Hope to see more designs from you!
> ...


Hi Tom, thought I would give you an update on the Yorkie sweater. Here is a pix of the finished sweater... which I mailed to my son in Chicago... and he sent me a pix of the dog in the sweater... looks like the pup has grown and I need to double the size of the next sweater!!!


----------



## didiolson21703 (May 8, 2011)

I found your scarf and thought it would be great for my boyfriend who travels north for work. However i dont understand yo-k1. Is this just yarn over knit one or does it mean something different with the hyphen?

Thanks


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

didiolson21703 said:


> I found your scarf and thought it would be great for my boyfriend who travels north for work. However i dont understand yo-k1. Is this just yarn over knit one or does it mean something different with the hyphen?
> 
> Thanks


On page 7 of the comments, this is answered. Tom was new at writing patterns and he meant yo, k1. (Yarn over, then knit one.) Hope that helps.


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

I love the pattern! So natural, like the grass.


----------



## didiolson21703 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks he might have been new but he has designed a very manly scarf. I cannot wait to finish and give to my boyfriend. I think he will love it too.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Great pattern Tom!!

I have to agree with your wife it does look like a great tread on a good tire!! I love the pattern and plan on making this several times for my little daycare kids for a Christmas gift!! I think it would look very cute in all colors.... great for both girls and boys!!

I thinks I will do one for my new grand baby due in November......maybe for the winter of 2012!!! He/she might be a little small for this winter!! LOL
Thanks so much for sharing !!
Tracy


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

What talent you have! When you posted the Baroque Scarf pattern, I saved it, as I was very impressed by your creativity. Now I am adding this one to my to do list! My brother in New Jersey would wear this one well. Thanks so much, and keep working. BTW, it's great that you share free. Your music was wonderful...very calming and the pics were beautiful!
I was given 2 skeins of a perfect yarn for this scarf in my secret swap package, so I can't wait to try it!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, cool stitches!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Very nice scarf! Your work is great. Thank you for sharing the pattern. 

Barb


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tom, 
I really like your scarf... neat, manly looking, good choice
of yarn & color.
I'm so surprised to see a man on here! Excuse me for being
sexist... How did you first get into knitting? How long have
you been knitting? Does your wife knit?
Just curious... : )


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I didn't get the pattern. Is it too late? I love the look, and so would my daughter!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Actually, I did go back and got the pattern. Think I will do it for my daughter with a size 10 needle in a rust-colored yarn. Hope her son doesn't steal it!!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Great design & knitting! Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Tom,
> I really like your scarf... neat, manly looking, good choice
> of yarn & color.
> I'm so surprised to see a man on here! Excuse me for being
> ...


Hi Julianne,

Sorry I missed your post, better late than never.

How did you first get into knitting? 
Sometime back I needed a scarf, but standing at 6'4" I needed something a little longer than what I could find in most stores. So I decided to pick up some yarn and needles and make my own. I found a ball of yarn and a set of 8US needles for $1 at a thrift store, went to youtube and started to learn. The rest is history.

How long have you been knitting? 
I have been knitting for about a year and a half.

Does your wife knit?
Yes and no, she learned how to do a knit stitch when she was in her teens but never went beyond that. Now she feels why bother, with me knitting all she needs to do is ask and whatever she wants I make, well within my skill level.

Now I'm teaching my daughter how to knit as well as some of the teachers I work with. Next year I'll be doing a knitting club for the students at my school.

So, there you have it. If you have any other questions please feel free to ask.

Tom.


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

Very nice. I might give it go for my son-in-law


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

My hat is off to you Tom. So nice to hear of a man knitting. History says Men are the very ones to start the craft. I think more men should give it a try. Like cooking they might find they are better than women at it.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

tamays said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is the first knit pattern of my own devising, I call it Springtime Scarf... My wife Megan says it looks more like tire tracks. I guess in a way it does. Well, here's the pattern, give it a go and see what you think. Seeing as I'm kind of new at all of this I tried to keep it as simple as possible. I hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Tom, I have taken the liberty of adding a border to your scarf pattern not only at the beginning (6 rows garter st) but also added a border to the edges so it becomes a 4 st. border on either side. Here is what I have:

Row 1: K4, (PM) K2 tog, K3, yo, k2, yo, k4, ssk, k1, (PM) K1, K2 tog, K3, yo, K2, yo, K4, ssk, (PM) K4

Row 2: K4, Purl across to last 4 sts and knit those 4 sts.

Repeat these 2 rows for pattern and bind off after working a 6 row garter st.

I put a marker (PM) in the middle so that it would easier to feel the rhythm of the pattern. Likewise the border 4 sts.

I have only worked about 8 inches and am using Patons Decor (wool) in a fir green color. Forgot the name of it. The pattern works well with this yarn. I am using a size 8 needle. This makes the scarf a little wider.... by 8 sts.

Mary in VT


----------



## ssk1yo (May 3, 2011)

Tom, I think you should give designing a try. I like your scarf very much and I find that it's hard to find nice patterns for men. I know my son's would like this scarf very much. Good Job! Mellie


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

what a lovely design so unusual.i will definately give it a go! make lovely xmas presents. thank you for sharing the pattern.you are so kind.


----------



## viveca (Jun 14, 2011)

great scarf, you are so right it is manly, and makes a wonderful gift, thanks for sharing


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Been looking for a scarf pattern that is easy and yet looks complicated. You have developed one that meets my criteria. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Tom
Just like every one else, I really like it. I salute sir on a outstanding job. Very talented and thank you for sharing with us. I hope you will continue your endeavors and allow us to see them.
Blessings,
Martin


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Love the scarf Tom. It was linked to today so it is the first time I have seen it. I think I will add this to my to-do list.
Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

It does look like tire tracks. Nice design for a scarf. Very masculine, but I bet your wife will borrow it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tom--a technical question.

your pattern reads Row 1--repeat
what are you repeating? is this a knit row? a purl row?
is it a pattern row?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Please ignore my previous post. My eyes really do not work and I often do not see what is there and/or see things wrong. I got it now.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I love this scarf. Was it knit in worsted weight yarn and how much yarn did you use? Thanks


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome scarf


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my, Tom... yours is a keeper too. Your designs are always amazing. It's gorgeous! Thanks for the pattern and info on needles/yarn.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Earlier on this thread, another scarf designed by Tom was mentioned, the Baroque Scarf. Does anyone have a link for this scarf?
Thanks


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Tom,
I happen to think tire treads are clever little works of art (so many different patterns) so I wouldn't be offended. I love your design. I'm going to try adding it to a blanket instead of a column of cables (I do love cables, but they take me forever). Congratulations on a terrific pattern and thanks so much for sharing. 

Maureen


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

tamays said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is the first knit pattern of my own devising, I call it Springtime Scarf... My wife Megan says it looks more like tire tracks. I guess in a way it does. Well, here's the pattern, give it a go and see what you think. Seeing as I'm kind of new at all of this I tried to keep it as simple as possible. I hope you like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks so much. I really like the looks of the pattern.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I am knitting some scarves for my daughter and see this as my next pattern to use. I have some beautiful orange cashmere on order that I am going to try. I can see it already. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Tom, I'm in your fan club now. Thanks for sharing your pattern and all your comments. - seedstitch


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

yes-a manly scarf is just what we girls would really like to do

I'm for the Tire Track name -- very suitable


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nice. I'm always looking for a "guy'" scarf pattern. Keep up the good work, Tamays!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

dizzydean said:


> Your wife is right it does look like tire tracks, great for any male, as most scarves are geared toward women, lacey and frilly. You did not mention the yarn type or needle size, it looks like a worsted weight and maybe a #7 needle? oh, and thanks for the pattern, you did a great job!!


Yeah, I was wondering about yarn weight and needle size. Did he give you an answer? I'm late to the party, there are many pages that I'd have to sift through. Your help is appreciated, if you got an answer from him.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

NJG said:


> I am knitting some scarves for my daughter and see this as my next pattern to use. I have some beautiful orange cashmere on order that I am going to try. I can see it already. Thanks for the pattern.


Wow... orange cashmere. You MUST post it, when it's finished.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

it does look like tire tracks. I love it. I'd say: Drivers, STARTS YOUR ENGINES!!!! NASCAR. LOL

My Husband wants me to make him a scarf. This is a good pattern.

Thanks!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

My daughter was visiting me when I opened up this post... I showed her the scarf and asked for the pattern. Everyone likes it.


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for the scarf pattern. I immediately started to knit one. I really like it. You did a good job of stating the pattern. Cudos to you.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Going to start having our Shepherd's Nest group knitting some of these scarves for Christmas.

Perhaps some others would like to see this pattern again.


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I have started this scarf and really like the way it knits.


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

Judyh said:


> Earlier on this thread, another scarf designed by Tom was mentioned, the Baroque Scarf. Does anyone have a link for this scarf?
> Thanks


I would also like to see the Baroque Scarf link.


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

I would also like to see the Baroque Scarf link.


----------

